# Boyd FW Vita-Chem



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I got my 4oz bottle of vita-chem today... going out tommorow and picking up some shrimp to do what blacksunshine did in his write up...

On the bottle it says the stuff is water and tissue soluable... which means itll soak into any shrimp or w.e i decide to soak it in right? So do I need to defrost it in the microwave or can i just thaw it in warm water? If the stuffs tissue soluble then it shouldnt leak out during the thaw process right?

Giggle's im looking at you because i know you use this stuff.

Thanks

EDIT: Also how many drops should i be adding for every half pound of feed? Cut up into chunks of course


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

you shouldnt use water to thaw it even tho its soaked in you will be losing some. i usually just mix it in a bowl and add vitamins slowly as they soak in. so its not just a specified amount bc some food will soak in more than others.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So you add the vita chem right before you throw it in the tank? While it's thawing in a bowl or w.e?

Interesting.. Any other methods? I'm not a fan of using the microwave.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i never use the microwave. I always jus put them in room temp to lil bit cooler then room temp water and let them sit and thaw. I then would dry them off or try to at least and put them in a bowl and mix the vita chem/ kent zoe or whatever ur using. I'd then mix the supplement in with the shrimp and stir them arounda bit until it soaks and throw it in the fridge for a few hours


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

How long do you wait for it to soak in? That sounds like the best method without microwaving.. But bs's method saves a lot of supplement since you don't gotta add some everyday.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just put some in the fridge the night prior from the black post
it will defrost overnight slowly in a small bowl w/o dilluting with water or usin micro


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Good idea I think that's what I'll do.. I hope it won't go bad sitting in the fridge for a day.. I feed my pygos three times a day atm..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nope
i defrost all my meat that way i eat lol


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i guess my post wasnt clear. i add the vites b4 i freez them then thax them in the fridge or at room temp depending when i want to feed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup thats what i did today. They seem to be liking it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

3 times a day. Make sure you keep up on those water changes. Those pirayas will grow uber quick.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I do man water changes every other day


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

great work bro!!! make sure to keep up on the pics...Nothing more spectacular then adult pirayas showing off their flames. They already look nice in the pic section. I envy you


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

After reading this thread I went out and bought myself a bottle of Vita Chem ,
Really would love to see the Colors on my Manny come out.

so the idea is to pretty Much Marinate the Shrimp overnight ? sounds good to me..
Can anyone Vouch that this stuff actually Works ??

SOmetimes Ive seen P's with the Brightest of colors and thats what im hoping Vitachem will do in Time.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It definitely works man my piraya have shown major improvements same with my rhom.

You dont gotta soak it overnight just follow blackshines write up.. except instead of thawing it in the microwave just leave it out for a few hours and its good to go in the tank.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I also just picked up a bottle of Vita Chem. I was actually looking for Zoe but my LFS said this stuff is better (of course)- anyhow I'm looking forward to seeing some results in my Piraya- I did the shrimp soak/ freezer method and they are accepting it


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I myself have used both...ZOE stinks less and IMHO works much better....The stuff over the long haul is not cheap so i find myself giving them a great diet and great water paramS AND THEY GLISTEN like no tomorrow. In the wild they look great and don't take either vitamins so it's unatraul. It simply comes down to what u feed and how much water maintnance u keep. Is what it all comes down to is.....Are u lazy?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree diet and water maitenence play a big role.. But there are just somethings that can't be found in the home aquarium.. Natural minerals and vitamins found in the wild just can be recreated in a glass box without a little help.

Btw this stuff is AWESOME.. Fish are growing like weeds and look amazing since I have started adding this stuff. Fully worth the cash I doled out on it. I will definetely be a long time user of vita chem.


----------

